# Interesting exercises?



## splazzatch (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone know of some interesting exercises? My Sensei asked us to find anything that would be interesting to do for our warmups at the begining of class instead of the usual pushups and jumping jacks. Anyone have anything??


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

At my JKD school the instructor sometimes has us play tag as a warm-up. It works! Two hands, no touchbacks.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2005)

We would often arm ourselves with foam bats and hit each other on our legs and arms.  If you got hit on an arm you had to put it behind your back, a hit on the leg meant you had to hop around.  It continued until you were out of arms and legs.  Made for some interesting rolls being done to avoid getting hit when you had no legs left.  It is a lot of fun and hilarious to watch!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 8, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> At my JKD school the instructor sometimes has us play tag as a warm-up. It works! Two hands, no touchbacks.


 
Ha-ha, that's awesome. I used to have the guys do a drill where one guy tries to get around the other without either of them touching. Picture basketball, without a basketball. Teaches you how to read body movement for anticipation. Now we run two miles, rope for ten minutes (3 x 3) and shadow box for five minutes to warm up.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, you've got it exactly--martial artists play tag like football players do! They mean to not get hit.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 8, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, you've got it exactly--martial artists play tag like football players do! They mean to not get hit.


 
True, but fighting kind of implies the possibility of being hit. As such, expecting to get hit, preparing yourself for it mentally and conditioning your body to get hit, doesn't hurt.  I just had them do that drill because I liked to watch them run while I set up, lol. I find that people are more attentive when they're not full of energy.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 9, 2005)

Bear crawls and crab crawls.  I like these better in a grappling type situation though good for warming the body in a general sense.

To get the body used to the more explosive movement, I assume you practice, you could do some leap frogging.  Sounds lame I know and you will look like a major tool but you will be warmed up.  Plus, it's fun.

:supcool:


----------



## samurai69 (Dec 9, 2005)

Some interesting things on this clip

http://www.systemauk.com/video/NEXE001.WMV


----------



## splazzatch (Dec 9, 2005)

Samauri, thank you for that clip it gave me some great ideas to share with my class.


----------



## searcher (Dec 10, 2005)

One-legged sumo wrestling.   Two people square off each holding one foot with their hand.   When they start the key to win is to not let go of your foot and to not go down to the ground or out of the ring.   I got it out of a book that had an interview with Mas Oyama.    He suggested it as a way of balance training.   It is fun and it is great for warming up and building balance.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 10, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Some interesting things on this clip
> 
> [URL="http://www.systemauk.com/video/NEXE001.WMV"]http://www.systemauk.com/video/NEXE001.WMV[/URL]


 

Sweet site.  Training looks pretty hard.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 10, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Some interesting things on this clip
> 
> [URL="http://www.systemauk.com/video/NEXE001.WMV"]http://www.systemauk.com/video/NEXE001.WMV[/URL]


 

Sweet site. Training looks pretty hard.


----------



## ashkin (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool video, bobster, why did you post the same post twice?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 11, 2005)

ashkin said:
			
		

> Cool video, bobster, why did you post the same post twice?


 
He was quoting from above.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 11, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> At my JKD school the instructor sometimes has us play tag as a warm-up. It works! Two hands, no touchbacks.


 
Slip a bit of cloth into the back of your pants so you have a little tail, partner up....the aim is to try and get the your partners tail


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 12, 2005)

Eight-count bodybuilders and divebombers will add some variety to the class. If they're up to them  .


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 13, 2005)

-whoops...i must of hit the send button twice


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Eight-count bodybuilders and divebombers


What?


----------

